# tri tip.. how much fat to trim?



## webowabo (Jul 28, 2013)

First run at the tri tip cut today... was surprised on the fat caps size. Do I leave any layer of the fat on or trim it off ? Dont remember seeing anything about trimming it down.  I just know it needs it.... thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2013)

I used to leave mine on, now I trim it off. I have found that because the cook is so short it's not needed for moist juicy finished product. Trimming the cap foo allows you to season the meat on both sides. I smoke mine with the smoker at 265* until I hit and IT of 135*. Foil and rest for 45 min to a hour. Slice cross grain.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was looking for you earlier case.. thanks.  Say the word tri tip and you appear.. I Love :biggrin:t!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 28, 2013)

Tri tip...here Case...here boy...lol ;)


----------



## webowabo (Jul 28, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Tri tip...here Case...here boy...lol ;)


Hehe..


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145099/first-ever-tri-tip-hows-it-look-q-views.           

only did one so far and it came out perfect..quick 1-2 minute hot sear for some caramelization.  I took it off a couple degrees early so I could do the sear...like the color and taste it gives beef


----------



## webowabo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea I read keith.. saw that butcher trimmed for you I just trimmed them down a few mins ago.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 28, 2013)

20130728_085807.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Jul 28, 2013





Alot of fat... but will use for some venison sausage down the road..


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 28, 2013)

Holy fat cap batman!  Good call saving it for sausage


----------



## webowabo (Jul 28, 2013)

OMG TT is the $h&!... thanks yall! here is a few pics.. Ill start a new a thread with all pics.. but yall know how it was done..  but Ill tell you what... Im loving the tri tip... fo sho!













20130728_124203.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Jul 28, 2013






searing on whats left of the coals.. pulled at 132*













20130728_125734.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Jul 28, 2013






Perfect... and so yummy... Followed your slice intructions Case.. spot on..













20130728_125958.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Jul 28, 2013






man this stuff is good :)


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking good my Texas brother! Good stuff!


----------



## webowabo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Keith... I now know what all the fuss is about. so easy.. so good.. and a good amount of meat for the size and price.... !


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 29, 2013)

Trim the cap.


----------



## tonybel (Jul 29, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 29, 2013)

On last nights BBQ Pitmasters, they had a tri tip and all three of the competitors trimmed pretty much it all off and the three judges all said they trim it all off as well.  The most important thing is that silver skin.


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 29, 2013)

ps0303 said:


> On last nights BBQ Pitmasters, they had a tri tip and all three of the competitors trimmed pretty much it all off and the three judges all said they trim it all off as well.  *The most important thing is that silver skin*.


This ^


----------



## webowabo (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Ps and redwood. If you can see from my pictures in this thread of the finished TT. I did remove the  all the cap.


----------

